

Box.com becomes HIPAA compliant and partners with healthcare startups - Skeletor
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/25/with-hipaa-compliance-cloud-storage-platform-box-makes-a-big-push-into-healthcare-invests-in-drchrono/

======
drcgirlie
This is really cool! Go drchrono!

